# An Analysis of Dav Kaufman’s Ball Pythons in the Wild



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

This is an analysis of Dav Kaufman's ball pythons in the wild movie. If you have a ball python this video will be of interest to you. I wish to clarify I support the creation of this ball python movie even if i do not full agree on some of the interpretations made on the filmed observations.

Video is 15 mins, i only cover what pertains to captive husbandry.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Liam Sinclair said:


> This is an analysis of Dav Kaufman's ball pythons in the wild movie. If you have a ball python this video will be of interest to you. I wish to clarify I support the creation of this ball python movie even if i do not full agree on some of the interpretations made on the filmed observations.
> 
> Video is 15 mins, i only cover what pertains to captive husbandry.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Zincubus said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Liam Sinclair said:


> This is an analysis of Dav Kaufman's ball pythons in the wild movie. If you have a ball python this video will be of interest to you. I wish to clarify I support the creation of this ball python movie even if i do not full agree on some of the interpretations made on the filmed observations.
> 
> Video is 15 mins, i only cover what pertains to captive husbandry.


Unfortunately I think the whole purpose of the video was to be a shield for a style of keeping. 
I’m certain groups, pages and sections of the community it will continually be referred to as a way to dismiss counter arguments.
With regards to the females basking or not outside their burrows my initial reaction would be that they are seeking and retaining heat to maintain the temperature of the eggs over night. I’m guessing it would be possible to do a study in captivity on how long a royal Python can retain and utilise heat for in comparison with the surrounding environment. 
My other take from this video is as much as opportunities to climb have been overlooked in captivity should we be providing more in ways of a burrow? Does a piece of cork bark or a plastic hide suitably simulate what they gave in the wild?


----------

